# ford 460 7.5 engine



## melfay (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi does anyone know of a 460 engine lying around I can buy a georgie boy rv at a good price but it needs a engine thanks in advance


----------



## melfay (Apr 6, 2014)

should have said ford 460 7.5


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You could try the RV forum. more chance on there. I take it this is for a puller and not a pusher.

cabby


----------



## melfay (Apr 6, 2014)

yes its a puller


----------



## melfay (Apr 6, 2014)

for some reason the no 1 spark plug is being hit by something in the bore cannot think what it could be as the spark plug is not over lengh and is to speck but it just snaps the electrode off its a bargain if I can find an engine had thought of putting a ford cargo engine in but would have to change to manual and that is a problem putting in a clutch pedal no where to fit it
:?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you had any work done recently on the engine, how about a compression test before you spend loads of dosh. There is something on the top of the piston, either a carbon build up or a bit of metal fused to the piston head. Unless it is one of those piston heads that are shaped and there is a little play or slap that just so happens to co-inside with the plug. It might even be a bit off a valve. I would be inclined to have a test and then take a head off.
Do you hear any interesting noises that you would rather not have. :wink: 

cabby

As an after thought there is a compression ring still on the spark plug.


----------



## melfay (Apr 6, 2014)

back to the drawing board I left the georgie boy as the engine was clapped out it had been over heated and a valve had banged a piston a pushrod was jammed keeping the valve wide open but the good news is I found a 33 ft winnebago I pick it up from cornwall next saturday cant wait all that space I now have my pvc iveco for sale spent a fortune on her replaced the engine trani and rear axle but worth it went to the south of france in june and she didnt miss a beat


----------

